# upgrade from DENON 2370CI



## hakunatata (Aug 20, 2010)

Hello

I have a Denon 2370CI, I am in the process of running a cat-6 network and more speaker wire to the backyard. It was sad when I unplugged everything, it all unplugs so easily...Anyway, as I was contemplating re-hooking it all back up I thought of upgrading my AV receiver. I am going to have three L/R speaker zones in the backyard. So I have looked at the new model Denon which looks pretty awesome, but I was wondering if any of you have come across a good reasonable multizone AV receiver that would be able to send stereo audio to at least three different zones and also have good home theater features and specs. I don't have too much experience dealing with multiple zones, and in the past have only concentrated on single room home theater setups. 

So I am not sure if I should just stick with a good denon and maybe just get a separate amp to to send the signal to the other zones, or a different receiver altogether to handle the home theater room and the multiple zones. 

Thank you in advance for any advice and help.

dave

"even a filthy beggar like that has a protecting angel."


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Dave,
Unfortunately, there are few if any AVR's with provisions for 4 Zones and the Main One. Rather, this is more common from Processors from CI Custom Brands like Niles. These are usually Sold by Stores which specialize in Whole Home Installations.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Do you really have a need for 3 separate zones outside? What is the configuration of the area? If they are all going to be playing at the same time, keep the denon, add an amp and run all the outdoor speakers off that.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

You can get speaker selectors and multiple volume controls for the outside zones that would allow you to control volume and on/off outside better, but only the one Zone 2 signal. I've seen Zone 3 in some, but never four.

Parts Express sells these under their outdoor and custom install parts section.


----------



## hakunatata (Aug 20, 2010)

nholmes1 said:


> Do you really have a need for 3 separate zones outside? What is the configuration of the area? If they are all going to be playing at the same time, keep the denon, add an amp and run all the outdoor speakers off that.


Thank you for your suggestion, I think that is what I will do, I don't have the budget for a Niles system or something like that. Plus I don't think I need that. There is no need for the three zones to play separate feeds. I would just like to be able to turn on the different speakers in the backyard depending on the situation. I know there are splitters that you can get, but once you activate all three speakers the signal is weak and I have heard that it is not good for the speakers or receiver. 

I wanted to play something in the living room, and then by receiver remote control, (or ipad/ipod/android device) be able to turn that same feed on in the back yard. It isn't a huge backyard so I wouldn't be able to play different things anyway. 

2 speakers would be by the hot tub, 2 speakers by the bbq, and 2 on the upstairs deck. I would like to be able to turn those on individually depending on the situation. Ideally I could walk outside with an ipad and tell the receiver to turn on the bbq speakers and be able to have volume control. Since the whole system is ran through my computer I can control what is being played on the ipad, but I am not sure if it is possible to control the different speakers. Thank you very much for helping, I am sorry my wording is all over the place.

Dave


----------



## hakunatata (Aug 20, 2010)

Anthony said:


> You can get speaker selectors and multiple volume controls for the outside zones that would allow you to control volume and on/off outside better, but only the one Zone 2 signal. I've seen Zone 3 in some, but never four.
> 
> Parts Express sells these under their outdoor and custom install parts section.


Thank you very much, i will be heading over to parts express right now to check it out.


----------



## hakunatata (Aug 20, 2010)

Has anyone had any experience with speaker selectors that can be controlled over a network or wifi?


----------



## hakunatata (Aug 20, 2010)

I have looked at a few of them and most are out of my budget range, has anyone installed something like that fairly inexpensively. The olive HD music servers looked pretty cool, but again were a bit pricey. It seems like when you make the jump to controlling over wifi or from a device like ipad or iphone that it makes quite a big price jump.


----------

